

Nokia to pre-install Silverlight on S60 smartphones  - rbanffy
http://www.techspot.com/news/29260-nokia-to-pre-install-silverlight-on-s60-smartphones.html

======
bergie
OK, another attempt from Microsoft for killing the Web.

